
Ask HN: Which are the best conferences or summits on ML and AI - innoprenuer
I have recently started taking interest in Machine Learning, Deep Learning and AI. I would like to attend good ML and AI conferences in Europe. Any recommendations?
======
vowelless
Not sure about conferences in Europe, but NIPS will likely be held in Montréal
in December 2018. NIPS is quite focussed on neural networks and tends to get
attended by alot of heavy weights in the industry.

ICML and ~ICRL~ ICLR are pretty good too.

~~~
rhaps0dy
ICLR* (IC Learning Representations) but yeah. I had to check whether there was
something called "International Conference on Reinforcement Learning".

------
chibro2
For machine learning in general, there's NIPS, ICML, and JMLR. Nowadays these
conferences/journal have a nice mix of theory and practice. For natural
language processing the top ones are ACL (NACL/EACL) and EMNLP. The computer
vision it's CVPR and ICCV. For robotics (which uses lots of machine learning)
it's ICRA and IROS. IEEE may also have some relevant material.

~~~
317070
I would add ICLR as number 3 for machine learning.

------
cowhi
So there is a great conference series on practical Machine Learning and Data
Science called PAPIs. It's organized in locations all over the world. The next
one is PAPIs EUROPE in London in April and then PAPIs LATAM in São Paulo in
June. The website is [http://www.papis.io](http://www.papis.io) and you can
see a selection of talks on the youtube channel
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHMa1aYqXIQPnQD34W-ejQg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHMa1aYqXIQPnQD34W-ejQg)

Disclaimer: I am one of the organizers.

~~~
dzonix
Attended the one in Boston, great conference with intimate atmosphere where
you can personally meet any speaker :)

------
pretty_dumn_guy
List of conferences on ML (in no particular order) 1\. NIPS 2\. ICLR 3\. ICML

List of Conferences on CV (in no particular order) 1\. CVPR 2\. ECCV 3\. ICCV

~~~
chillee
This guy has them right. I'd probably argue that CVPR is slightly more
prestigious than ECCV/ICCV and NIPS is slightly more prestigious than
ICLR/ICML, but deciding which conference to submit to is mostly related to
"when is this research done".

------
downer123
KDD will be in London next year, this is the top conference in applied ML
research. Actually solving problems using AI.

WWW will be in Lyon, this is also a tier 1 conference with a similar goal,
mostly involved on web problems, eg search ranking.

I've always felt that ECML was the top Europe specific ML conference.
Basically the little brother to ICML. ECML will be in Ireland, ICML will be in
Sweden.

------
sylvinus
[https://dotai.io](https://dotai.io) (Paris, May 31st) stands out because it
is primarily targeted to developers building apps, not researchers or
framework authors.

Disclaimer: I'm the organizer, but don't take my word for it, watch the videos
from last year:
[https://www.dotconferences.com/conference/dotai](https://www.dotconferences.com/conference/dotai)

------
MrPowers
The Spark + AI summit is awesome:
[https://databricks.com/blog/2017/12/06/spark-summit-is-
becom...](https://databricks.com/blog/2017/12/06/spark-summit-is-becoming-the-
spark-ai-summit.html)

------
tomdre
SOCML (Self-Organizing Conference on Machine Learning) is really nice. Open
discussions and interesting people. It's not the classic academic conference.

------
PeterStuer
For the AI side there's

ECAI
[https://www.eurai.org/activities/ECAI_conferences](https://www.eurai.org/activities/ECAI_conferences)

ECAL [http://alife.org/conferences/ecal](http://alife.org/conferences/ecal)

SAB [http://alife.org/conferences/sab](http://alife.org/conferences/sab)

~~~
robotresearcher
ECAL and SAB are not mainstream AI conferences. They are niche artificial life
/ adaptive behaviour meetings and have a very different flavour and history.

IJCAI and AAAI are the mainstream long-running AI meetings.

NIPS and ICML are the recently-ascendent NN-heavy meetings.

------
GlenTheMachine
For a robotics focus, ICRA and IROS are the big ones. IMHO ICRA is a bit
bigger and better than IROS but it's close.

Robotics: Science and Systems (RSS) is smaller but its paper acceptance is
much more selective and it is becoming a very prestigious conference. It's
also single-track, which makes it nice as an attendee (ICRA and IROS run
probably eight to ten parallel tracks).

------
turingbook
CCF, the counterpart of ACM in China, has an official ranking for computer
science conferences and journals classified into ABC.

The A class conferences in AI field are: AAAI, CVPR, ICCV, ICML, IJCAI, NIPS,
ACL.

[http://www.ccf.org.cn/xspj/rgzn/](http://www.ccf.org.cn/xspj/rgzn/)

------
inigomlap
I already attended two PAPIS conferences in Boston, and are pretty good. It's
not a massive conf, so I made great contacts from ML & AI-based companies.

Check their website, next conf is in London
[http://www.papis.io/](http://www.papis.io/)

------
nmca
NIPS, ICML, ICLR, CVPR. Can't recall which are will be jn Europe off the top
of my head..

------
thisisit
If I may, what is the best ML/AI group on meetup with local presence in your
city?

~~~
sonabinu
In MN, MinneAnalytics holds several good conferences and there are a good
number of meetups too! [http://minneanalytics.org](http://minneanalytics.org)

------
rphilipsen
COLT, ICML, IJCAI, and AAMAS will all be in Stockholm in July 2018.

------
chasedehan
For less academic conferences look at ODSC, AnacondaCon, or UseR!

------
an_account
Anyone know how good qcon.ai is?

~~~
nyecarr
This is their first time running it. I went to qCon SF this year and I thought
it was alright. They talked a bit about qCon AI and said that it was a machine
learning conference that is targeted towards software engineers, not data
scientists. They also mentioned that they would have a hands on lesson track.

------
vishalzone2002
there is ai.withthebest.com which is all online. it had some good talks.

~~~
philfrasty
do you know how to access the actual content? Clicking on „access replays“
brings you to „sale ended“. Clicking on „access platform“ leads to nowhere...

~~~
vishalzone2002
Some of the content is paid and some of the talks are posted on their youtube
channel [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAKID7sQr-EVjCu-
Bg62Hjg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAKID7sQr-EVjCu-Bg62Hjg)

